# injector pump timing



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

its a case ih 5140 or 5240 ,no decals left on the hood,and im trying to install the pump with no luck, the tractor wont start.
removed it and had it rebuilt. we timed it with the peg at TDC before removing it.
the cummins engine tag is
6T-590
1989096C2R
45808447

its a BOSCH pump
thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not real familiar with these. Does it use the Bosch rotary VP type or inline P7100 type pump?


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

the bosch rotory, six tubes coming out like a gatlin gun.
the trouble is when we go to install the pump, the timing gear is about one tooth off. we have to pull the timing peg and rotate the engine to line the key groove in the gear to the key on the pump shaft.
we were told do not rotate the pump shaft. we bolt it in and the engine spins but will not crank, but puffs a little smoke. tried 2 different rebuilt pumps no luck!?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe I have a pdf file of how to install an injection pump on the B Series Cummins engines. I will have to look a see if I still have it or find a link to it. Do you think this would be helpful to your install? Sounds like you have a B series Cummins you are working on.


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

its a B from what i know and people told me. we rebuilt two B's years ago on irrigation units but the timing was exact, so we had no trouble. 
i appreciate the link and any other help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the install info. Mid West Fuel Injection posts:

VP44 fuel injection pump installation instructions 

There are also instructions for replacing the injection pump in the Dodge Ram OEM Factory maintenance manual. I have a .pdf file copy of it but it is a pretty large file. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

i will try and see what happens.
thanks for the info.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you have a high speed internet connection, here is a link to a VP-44 injector pump install on a Dodge Cummins pickup. Not the same as your machine but there may be some helpful similarities.

VP-44 Injector Pump Install Video 

VP-44 Install Video Part II 

Part III 

Part IV 

Part V is not done yet but should be posted soon.


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

we finally got it cranked! the inj pump gear was one tooth off. we dont know how it got like that but we removed the timming cover, turned the gear one tooth, installed the pump and it ran just fine! thanks for the help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear you got her fired up and things worked out.


----------

